# Vikes



## 9manfan

I still think Ponder will never be a starting NFL QB, and yesterday was the same ol same ol..........might be a long year.....wish we would of went after Alex Smith...


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree with all you said about ponder and not going after Smith.

Our defense looked horrible. The defensive line was non-existant. Smith had a good game and so did Rhodes. even with the BS pass interference call that was called against him. But it was a rookie against Mega Tron.... The ref will always error on the side of Megtron... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: But hey we had those years with moss and carter. They got lots of calls or got the "no calls" when they pushed off.


----------



## fieldgeneral

How long will they hang with Ponder?? He just does not have it. Our O line was also getting rocked hard yesterday.


----------



## blhunter3

They looked horrid. Them should have been in the hunt for Smith. The defense is what surprised me the most, or lack there off.


----------



## 9manfan

Ya, our defence looked awfull, losing Winfield really hurts, the guy could just plain tackle, one of the best, our secondary is pretty young, then agian it all starts up front with the D-line..........could be a long year I'm afraid.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Gunny

I specifically blame our offensive line. They get paid to make blocks... Could anyone hold a block?

Anyone?

And I'm not just talking about pass blocks. They (the Lions) made Peterson look average at best. Lucky for the O-line stats, Peterson caught the Lions D napping on the first play...

Go back, look at the tape and tell me I'm wrong...

Oh... and ponder looks scared and confused. No leadership skills. He goes and sits on the bench after the typical 3 and out and he's our "Leader"?

Should be another stellar year for the purple if the O-line can't hold their mud...

:eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree about the o-Line. But I will also give credit to where it is due. Lions have one of the best front 4 in the game. Even with Cheap shot artist like Suh. They are tough.

But you are correct run blocking for an NFL team should be pretty easy and basic. You double team at the point of impact and that will put your RB one on one with an LB. Well our RB was getting hammered by the DT or NG. Then some of the stunts that the D-Line ran were simple X stunts. You see the stunt and you pass your guy off and pick up the one coming your way. I hate to over simplify it....but it is a simple game.


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> Lions have one of the best front 4 in the game. Even with Cheap shot artist like Suh. .


Someday, someone is going to repay that dirty player with alittle of his own medicine, the guy looks like he just plain loses all of his brains when he plays.......

I see the dirt ball (Suh)was fined 100 grand for his low hit on Sullivan, Sullivan is one lucky guy that he didn't get his knee screwed up on that play...........


----------



## Chuck Smith

9man...

I don't know why the league didn't suspend him. Well wait a minute... I know way. Because it happened to an o-lineman. If he would have done that to a QB or and RB he would have been suspended and fined. But that is what is wrong with the league. Look at two plays that have happened to Vikings players. Sulivan and Suh low blow cheap shot. Then Williams and whom ever from SF in the preseason game. That guy should have been fined at a minimum!!! They talk about protecting QB's how about linemen.

Anyways... It will be interesting how the Vikes to against the Bears. Hopefully the Line will get its head out of their backside and the DEF will get pressure on Cutler.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Chuck Smith said:


> 9man...
> 
> I don't know why the league didn't suspend him. Well wait a minute... I know way. Because it happened to an o-lineman. If he would have done that to a QB or and RB he would have been suspended and fined. But that is what is wrong with the league. Look at two plays that have happened to Vikings players. Sulivan and Suh low blow cheap shot. Then Williams and whom ever from SF in the preseason game. That guy should have been fined at a minimum!!! They talk about protecting QB's how about linemen.
> 
> Anyways... It will be interesting how the Vikes to against the Bears. Hopefully the Line will get its head out of their backside and the DEF will get pressure on Cutler.


Very true on the O-lineman versus QB RB thing. If it was of a position with a higher profile, he would of been suspended for sure, with out pay.


----------



## 9manfan

Going to be a long year, we should of went for the touchdown vs. the field goal with 3 min. to go, had the chance to put them away, all that extra field goal did is make them go for the win......I thought Trestman was a good coach until he threw that pass at the 1 yd line and we intercepted it, I'm like WTF did he just do.......he's dumber than our coach..........


----------



## blhunter3

Sounded liked on the radio that the Vikes need a new coaching staff as well as a new quarterback....

At least my Broncos are 2-0!


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> Sounded liked on the radio that the Vikes need a new coaching staff as well as a new quarterback....
> 
> At least my Broncos are 2-0!


Manning is a great QB, hard to believe the Colts dumped him.........


----------



## fieldgeneral

blhunter3 said:


> Sounded liked on the radio that the Vikes need a new coaching staff as well as a new quarterback....
> 
> At least my Broncos are 2-0!


You go right ahead BL and jump on that Bronco wagon! :wink:


----------



## fieldgeneral

Ponder's got two more chances and then it is over for him. He is too much of a pretty boy!


----------



## Gunny

Ponder is a great college QB... oke:


----------



## speckline

0 - 3
:beer:


----------



## KEN W

Your Pukes aren't much better,are they?

1-2

:beer:


----------



## KEN W

But,I gotta say losing to Cleveland after the Browns basically have decided to tank the season so they can get a top draft pick to get a QB is worse.So maybe the Vikes should do the same thing.Interesting in that they are leaving town for London and then get a bye.Maybe they think the things will cool down after 2 weeks.


----------



## blhunter3

Wow, loosing to a team that just traded their best player.....


----------



## 9manfan

As bad as Ponder is, the Viking's defense is worse, I've never seen a team play soo bad, how can our coaches up in the booth not see that wide out lined up outside on that fake field goal ??? What an embarassment this coaching staff is, I really don't see us winning 2-3 games this year.

And what the heck was Ponder doing throwing a 5 yd. pass with one time out left and we needed a touchdown on the last drive, he just doesn't get it,this whole team is terrible. The offensive line looks horrible as well.

Cleveland scores 2 TD's in the first 2 games of the year and they light us up for 30 pts., I bet the NFL is just really excited about the Toilet Bowl in London this weekend, two 0-3 teams that are terrible, they'll probably play to a 0-0 tie............my rant is over, just soo disapointed in this staff and team...........


----------



## Gunny

People jumping off the bandwagon has made it noisy in the Twin Cities... oke:


----------



## blhunter3

At least the bison won!


----------



## Gunny

#thewhonow oke:

:wink:


----------



## blhunter3

Go Denver!

Its nice to have a quarterback, receivers, running backs, a good o-line, and a decent defense that will only get better with Miller and Bailey come back. oke:


----------



## Gunny

Damn truth sucks...


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thank god I was in Alaska and didn't have to see the last two games. Was in an airplane for the one against Cleveland. But listening to the talking heads on Monday they said it was the worse game they have ever seen....by both teams.

I still say the vikes will be 8-8 or 10-6. I am not a bandwagon jumper I am with the team to the end. Ponder has about 2 games left if not one. What people told me who watched the last two games say Ponder isn't doing horrible but isn't doing anything to excel the team. They tell me the O-line and D-line aren't performing. I mean where is Jared Allen??? Anyway I will watch the great game over the pond and hopefully the vikes can show up. I mean Pitt isn't a huge offensive team by any means.

Go Vikes....and yes Pukers are 1-2. Who can they blame for the last loss....Refs?? HAHA.


----------



## blhunter3

Jared Allen is only as good if the other team is throwing the ball, so he can pin his ears back and go after the quarterback. If they aren't throwing much is isn't as effective.


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck, I was wondering where you've been, I admire your loyalty to the Vikes, I havn't jumped the wagon yet but one foot is dragging, our defense is terrible, the O-line is terrible, our coaching is terrible, but to the defences credit ,Ponders turnovers havn't helped, I still stand by my statement that he will never be a NFL QB, I'm thinking 4 wins for the year......


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree with Ponder.... I think he will be a good "Back up" QB. You know the one who mops up games or gets put in to maintain a team until the Starter can get healthy or while he gets his ankle taped.

He has done nothing to excel his career. But I also think that the coaching staff isn't helping that either. Fraiser will live and die by staying with Ponder. We will see what week 6 brings....might be chanting Cassel, Cassel....LOL

We are 29th in the league in total defense yards per game.....we have 4 sacks in three games...that ranks us 30th out of 32 teams. The highlight is we have 6 INT's. Which I thought was going to be a weak point this year in the secondary. But they are looking average and above average.

Now lets talk about Jared Allen and our D-line and how you think he is only good if teams pass....well they have been.

Cleveland passed the ball 54 times... Allen 0 sacks....rest of the team 3 sacks

Chicago passed the ball 39 times... Allen 1 sacks....rest of the team 0 sacks

Detriot passed the ball 43 times... Allen 0 sacks rest of the team 0 sacks

So in 136 pass attempts we got a total of 4 sacks.

Now lets compare that to the 15th ranked Defense... Buc's who are 0-3, They have faced NO, NE, and Jets. Two pass heavy teams. Those teams had 121 attempts and the Buc's have 12 Sacks.

Our defense line is horrible and not getting pressure at all.


----------



## Gunny

Agreed on all fronts.

However... back to Ponder...

When he was drafted:

We were told he had a weak arm - This is true

We were told he was short and may have a harder time in the pocket - This is true

We were told he had speed as to be able to avoid sacks - He is fast, but he hasn't been able to effectively dodge traffic

We were told he was a student of the game. Smart as any QB drafted, and may have the most football knowledge of anyone in the draft.

This is clearly not the case. He makes BAD decisions constantly. He seems to be unable to see over the OL, and has NO DOWN RANGE vision. Zero. He is clearly not what I would consider a leader. He seems confused by whatever the D throws at him.

Add to that, the fact our OL couldn't block a grandma from crossing the street and you have... CRAP.

We haven't had a good, young QB since Culpepper, and who knows what the hell happened there...

Before that it was... Fran Tarkington...?

Our front office SUCKS DONKEY D!CK

Rant over...






SKOL VIKINGS! :rock:

:wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Gunny,

Agreed. Here is the sad part the two QB's I wanted them to go get where.... Gabbert uke: and after he was taken I wanted them to get Dalton..... How do you think that would have turned out??? Also Kaepernick was taken after Ponder. But again we can talk what ifs with drafts choices every year.

if they lose the next game I can see Cassel getting more reps or ready to get into the game. But again the best position on a team is back up QB.....because if they are winning it is a gravy train.....if they are losing you are the most wanted man on the team... HAHA.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Gunny,

Agreed. Here is the sad part the two QB's I wanted them to go get where.... Gabbert uke: and after he was taken I wanted them to get Dalton..... How do you think that would have turned out??? Also Kaepernick was taken after Ponder. But again we can talk what ifs with drafts choices every year.

if they lose the next game I can see Cassel getting more reps or ready to get into the game. But again the best position on a team is back up QB.....because if they are winning it is a gravy train.....if they are losing you are the most wanted man on the team... HAHA.


----------



## 9manfan

I actually don't think Dalton is that bad, better than Ponder at this point, I'm just disapointed they didn't go after Alex smith, I really thought he was coming around as a QB, he kinda got screwed over in San Fran.

Maybe Ponder will come around yet, but i just don't see the qualities that make a NFL QB, doesn't read defenses at all, locks on one reciever all the time and no arm strength, after a few more loses, I'm saying put in Bethel Thompson or whatever his name is and give him a chance, he atleast has a gun for an arm, not real sure cassell is the answer as well........

San Fran might of wished they would of kept Alex smith the way Kapernick has been playing.....


----------



## blhunter3

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/97302 ... ssel-start

WATFORD, England -- Matt Cassel will start at quarterback for the Minnesota Vikings against the Pittsburgh Steelers, with Christian Ponder missing the game because of a fractured rib.

I wonder how bad his rib is, or is this just perfect timing to throw Cassel in?


----------



## fieldgeneral

I told you Ponder was only going to make it a couple games now after today's game he is done castle will be the new guy you saw the way he moved the offense!


----------



## blhunter3

What a win. Maybe they will keep Cassel in at QB.

Go Denver! :beer:


----------



## Gunny

Once again we lucked one out...

Did we even have any D backs?

How can we put up 30+ points, and have to worry about a tie or loss at the end... :eyeroll:

We just can't fire on all cylinders...

That's a coaching problem.


----------



## 9manfan

I see no reason that Cassell won't be the starting QB the rest of the year, Ponder had 3 games and looked terrible, Cassell plays one game and looks pretty good, although Pitt. is not a powerhouse it once was, he atleast threw the ball downfiled with some accuracy.

Our defense will be the downfall of our team, not sure the d-coach knows what he's doing , but when you score 30 some points a game, you shouldn't be 1-3................


----------



## Chuck Smith

Heard today on the drive to work that Ponder will be starting after the bye week if he is healthy.

Also our defense looked good in the first 2 quarters (other than missed tackles that would have been sacks!!!) But Big Ben has done that his whole career. But then the defensive scheme the last two quarters was the stupid "Prevent" defense. What does a prevent defense do.....prevents you from winning the game!! QB's know when people go into a prevent that short 10 yard passes are open all day. Then with the talent level, size and strength and speed of WR's in today's game. They just need to break a tackle and it is a huge play. There is nothing wrong with having 2 safety's deep at the end of the game and have them keep everything infront of them. But when you start to drop others back those short throws eat up yardage and teams march down the field. Then your Def has an OH CRAP moment and are on their heels, getting tired, and it will be 1st down inside the 10 yard line. I could go on and on about this stuff. But like someone said that is all on the coaches.

But a win is a win and lets hope we come back energized after the bye week and can start to fire on all cylinders.

For BLHunter..... Denver looks very tough.


----------



## blhunter3

I agree with you guys on that a prevent defense just allows for the short yardage throws. Those short yardage throws turn into first downs pretty fast. I hate to brag, but look what Peyton Manning did against the Eagles. Short throws, short throws, mixed in with some runs and next thing you know, your scoring.

The coaching staff with the Vikes needs to be shaken up. They need a defensive coordinator that knows what he is doing and play to the strengths of his players. They have a good safety in that white guy, why not utilize him?

I think that in order for Cassel to start full time, they need to play Ponder two or three more games (in which they will loose) and they the coaching staff with see what everyone else sees and bench him.


----------



## 9manfan

If Ponder starts the next game which is home, I'm going to feel sorry for him because they will BOO the crap out of him when he takes the field......guess we'll know in 2 weeks....


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well now Leslie is backing off his comments a little about Ponder is starting for sure in the next game. He is saying we need to see how is ribs are doing. Interesting especially after a couple of Vets on the team said it is a different huddle with Cassel in there. Those two were AP and Jennings. We have 10 days to see what happens. Hopefully the packers can lose so we will have company at the bottom of the division.


----------



## blhunter3

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/97840 ... ta-vikings

Who is excited for another backup quarterback on the roster?

Go Broncos!


----------



## 9manfan

I'm thinking Ponder is going to be history........

@ BLhunter....your Bronco defense looked very ordinary yesterday(almost as bad as the Vikes), lucky they have manning.....fun game to watch...


----------



## Gunny

Welcome to Loserville USA... :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith

This move makes no sense to me. But hey lets have a roster full of Back up Qb's!!

This either means ponder is gone or demoted big time. Because if this means they want Freeman to be the starter....that is insane. You had Cassel just win you a game and now saying he isn't a starting QB or has to fight for his spot with another guy. The Vikings front office are not thinking. Or like 9man has stated and I agree with him 100%...they should have made a move for Alex Smith in the off season.

We will just have to see what this week brings.


----------



## blhunter3

9manfan said:


> I'm thinking Ponder is going to be history........
> 
> @ BLhunter....your Bronco defense looked very ordinary yesterday(almost as bad as the Vikes), lucky they have manning.....fun game to watch...


Yes the defense needs some work, but Miller will be back soon, hopefully Champ will come back sometime this season, Woodyard was injured and Harris left the game too. They are a little beat up. Its not an excuse to give up 48 points. Romo is a good quarterback with a stud TE and two really good guys in Bryant and Beasley.

I think they will get it figured out. Denvers best defense is their offense scoring a pile of points.


----------



## blhunter3

Chuck Smith said:


> We will just have to see what this week brings.


Another L in the lose column. oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Freeman had some games where he looked great, but obviously something happened down in Tampa, always 2 sides to a story....either Ponder's injury is way worse or he's history, because how could you cut Cassel the way he looked last week, and keeping ponder,Freeman and cassel makes no sense what so ever.......not sure what Spielman is thinking here.....

I just see how well Kansas City is playing, Alex Smith would of looked great in purple...


----------



## Gunny

Many a washed up quarterback are buried in the Purple...

It's the "past his prime" quarterback grave yard...

"Nice job Freeman...(slap on back), Your career is doomed..."

"Have a seat between Jim Mcmahon and Gus Frerotte... Our QB coach will be with you shortly..." :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan

Freeman is only 25, unlike some of the prima donnas we've had in the past......I'll atleast give him a chance, anything is better than Ponder...


----------



## 870 XPRS

The vikes have been carrying 3 qb's all season on the roster. It's a minimal investment for a young player that might work out or might not. Obviously if there were 10 teams after him, he has a little left in the tank, or at least worth the money to get him in our system for awhile.

Freeman has been a little inconsistent, but I'd attribute that to different coaching styles that he's gone through in his career in tampa. When he was more free wheeling, he produced pretty good numbers. I'll take the wait and see approach, i'm not expecting anything great, but that's why it's a 1 year deal.


----------



## fieldgeneral

870 XPRS said:


> The vikes have been carrying 3 qb's all season on the roster. It's a minimal investment for a young player that might work out or might not. Obviously if there were 10 teams after him, he has a little left in the tank, or at least worth the money to get him in our system for awhile.
> 
> Freeman has been a little inconsistent, but I'd attribute that to different coaching styles that he's gone through in his career in tampa. When he was more free wheeling, he produced pretty good numbers. I'll take the wait and see approach, i'm not expecting anything great, but that's why it's a 1 year deal.


Minnesota sports management when it comes to all sports are a complete joke! That is why I watch the games with only one eye and listen with only one ear. Whata frikken joke!!!! Josh frikken freeman, give me a break!!!!!!! Thank god football is during the fall so I don't have to watch the games and can hunt instead. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gunny

870 XPRS said:


> The vikes have been carrying 3 qb's all season on the roster. It's a minimal investment for a young player that might work out or might not. Obviously if there were 10 teams after him, he has a little left in the tank, or at least worth the money to get him in our system for awhile.
> 
> Freeman has been a little inconsistent, but I'd attribute that to different coaching styles that he's gone through in his career in tampa. When he was more free wheeling, he produced pretty good numbers. I'll take the wait and see approach, i'm not expecting anything great, but that's why it's a 1 year deal.


Not 1 team would trade anything for him...

Not 1... for a young "capable" QB?

He has a reputation of making bad decisions on the field, to the point he was demoted, then cut...

It's been said he is temperamental... The Vikes sure are in need of a temperamental, bad decision maker... for $2 million.

I agree. Ponder is not capable of starting in this league.

And hopefully I'm wrong.

But there is a track record here that cannot be ignored.

We will see...

And God I hope I'm wrong...

Skol Vikings...


----------



## blhunter3

How can the head coach keep saying that Ponder is the starter when he wasn't won a game all year?


----------



## Chuck Smith

The Vikings have 4 qb's on the Roster now.... you are forgetting qb/wr Joe Webb. :rollin:

I am optimistic about Freeman.....but yet he is not a starter on this team. He is not a vet qb by any means that can come into a system and learn it right away. He needs time to learn it.... 1/2 a season or more to be effective.

I am still waiting for the full details on why he was cut by Tampa. Many things you hear.....not getting along with coaches....temperament.....substance abuse or banned substance abuse.....etc.


----------



## Gunny

Joe Webb... despite all the efforts to do so...

Is NOT a quarterback...

Nor a wide receiver...

Just another occupier of a roster spot in Loserville USA... oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Gunny said:


> Just another occupier of a roster spot in Loserville USA... oke:


Hard to argue with you on Mn sports, the only winning team we have is the LYNX....Go Lynx!!!!! :beer:

The Twins are horrible, the Wild havn't exactly set the world on fire and the T-Wolves will be the t-wolves again I'm sure, it's getting harder to get excited about any sport in MN......


----------



## 870 XPRS

9manfan said:


> it's getting harder to get excited about any sport in MN......


What about the U of M....err wait.....nevermind.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Freeman is young, has a good arm, mobility and he has won in this league before. Their basically giving him a tryout for $3 million, if it doesn't work out they are only out some of the Wilfs cash. No big deal and better to try as many QB's as we can, lord knows we have never really found a good one!

Quite frankly I'm more concerned about the defense this year then the QB situation. They are nearly 0-4 thanks in large part to the defense giving up game winning scores late in the games. The offense is averaging 28 points per game, that should be enough to win most games even with a weak defense. The D coordinator should be canned IMO!Allen isn't getting to the QB anymore and Williams is probably gonna be gone after this season. Floyd looks to be a year or 2 away from being an impact player.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

They need to fire all of the coaches and trade or cut the older players. Start over this offseason this team is a complete disaster! :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan

HUNTNFISHND said:


> They need to fire all of the coaches and trade or cut the older players. Start over this offseason this team is a complete disaster! :eyeroll:


I agree, after trying to watch that yesterday, I was wondering if we even have a defensive cordinator, that game was just UGLY.......


----------



## blhunter3

How can the Vikes call themselves a team? They will be lucky to win 2 or 3 games this year. Playing to get Jonny Football maybe?


----------



## Chuck Smith

I still say they will be 8-8.

The game was ugly to watch. The Def is horrible. The line (both O and D) were getting killed. But I still have hopes and all I really care about is that they win 2 games a year.....both against the Packers.

But I do believe this is Fraizers time to shine or he will be gone.

Johnny Football isn't a pro QB. He is just like Tebow and others. Not Pro material or will fit into a Pro system. That is my take on him.


----------



## blhunter3

Chuck Smith said:


> Johnny Football isn't a pro QB. He is just like Tebow and others. Not Pro material or will fit into a Pro system. That is my take on him.


When did that prevent the Vikings from taking a quarterback of that caliber?


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Football isn't a pro QB. He is just like Tebow and others. Not Pro material or will fit into a Pro system. That is my take on him.
> 
> 
> 
> When did that prevent the Vikings from taking a quarterback of that caliber?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't talk too loud there BL, if Denver hadn't gotten Peyton Manning,they would of still probably had Tebow(Denver did draft him) at the helms yet.....and I don't think Manziel will be a great NFL QB either.................


----------



## 870 XPRS

blhunter3 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Football isn't a pro QB. He is just like Tebow and others. Not Pro material or will fit into a Pro system. That is my take on him.
> 
> 
> 
> When did that prevent the Vikings from taking a quarterback of that caliber?
Click to expand...

Delete your account....


----------



## Gunny

blhunter3 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Football isn't a pro QB. He is just like Tebow and others. Not Pro material or will fit into a Pro system. That is my take on him.
> 
> 
> 
> When did that prevent the Vikings from taking a quarterback of that caliber?
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith

We could go through every teams draft choices and show flops.

But yeah when you look at the fact the vikes could have had Kapernick and Dalton instead of ponder. Things could look different.

But again the game on sunday wasn't the QB's fault.....the line of scrimmage was owned by the Panthers.


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> But again the game on sunday wasn't the QB's fault.....the line of scrimmage was owned by the Panthers.


Our lines were an asset last year, how they've turned into such a liability this year is unbelieveable, our O-line was terrible on sunday.........I'm only thinking 5-6 wins this year....maybe....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

9manfan said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> But again the game on sunday wasn't the QB's fault.....the line of scrimmage was owned by the Panthers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Our lines were an asset last year, how they've turned into such a liability this year is unbelieveable, our O-line was terrible on sunda*y.........I'm only thinking 5-6 wins this year....maybe....
Click to expand...

This is what is most shocking. Last year the oline had a decent pass blocking and AP ran for over 2000 yards. This year they are completely incompetent. That's either coaching or attitude which also goes back on the coaches. The defense is just terrible and hasn't been real great since Tomlin left. Frazier is just too "nice" of a guy to be a HC IMO. You need someone who will demand respect and accountability!


----------



## fieldgeneral

At the rate were going, we will be lucky to take 3 games this year. Throw in a new quarterback in a couple weeks and it will be real mess.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Freeman is named the starter for Mondays game against Giants. This will be interesting. I am also making a call..... Patterson and Simpson will have huge games because they will try to get down field with Freemans big arm.

But I don't know if this is a good call or not by the Vikings. He also named Ponder as the back up making Cassel #3 QB. Oh well something needed to be done.....but I think the defense needs more of a shake up than anything.

Anybody hear any word on some of the injuries.....ie: Smith, Rhodes??? I know bishop is out....but how about those two with ankles?


----------



## blhunter3

With all of the changes at qb the last 4 weeks I think that the offense has no identity. I think there needs to be more of a shake up with coordinators.


----------



## 9manfan

BL......Bronco's didn't look as invincible last nite as before..........although a loss now might be a good thing.......Manning got knocked around alittle last nite......


----------



## Chuck Smith

Here is my prediction tonight. If the Vikings lose like they did to Carolina... Coaches will be fired. If they lose tonight in a decent game and have a horrible showing against green bay.... Coaches will need to be fired.

If they win tonight.....coaches are safe for a couple of games.


----------



## blhunter3

9manfan said:


> BL......Bronco's didn't look as invincible last nite as before..........although a loss now might be a good thing.......Manning got knocked around alittle last nite......


I know they gave that game away at the end. Why would they ever have Hillman in at that point? Vickerson was an idiot.


----------



## 9manfan

That game last nite was down right UGLY,I went to bed at halftime, had seen enough and by watching the highlites this morning, i didn't miss much....

Why do we continually try to run the ball when they have 8 defenders in the box ???? do our coaches think we can run thru that, it's time for a coaching overhaul, might as well play the year out and get the highest draft pick we can , then dump the whole coaching staff, start over because we are pathetic...

Green Bay has a ton of injuries but they'll still probably beat us by 24......


----------



## Chuck Smith

It was an ugly game all around. Freeman was over throwing people. He was getting knocked down on every pass it seemed like. The giants were owning the line of scrimmage when we were on offense. Did have some dropped balls. The offense was pathetic.

Defense....they had some good plays yet Eli was over throwing and making bad reads as well. Also we had two dropped INT's that one could have been taken to the house but yet it dropped off his hands.

I am going to the game this weekend. I will need to hit the powerball lotto so I can afford all the beer at the dome so I watch the game.


----------



## KEN W

That's the 1 of the worst Vikings game I have seen.The 41- doughnut game and last night.Both to the Giants.I can understand how Freeman would have a tough time being new to the system.But throwing over the heads of receivers by 3-4 feet again and again has nothing to do with that.The Giants continued to give them opportunities and they blew every one of them.

Only 2 good moments in that game.Sherrels 85 yd punt return and the entertaining Jerrod Allen's' reach around QB sack.

2 weeks in a row of embarrassing football after the bye.And now it's Packer week. :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan

The only good thing about how bad they look, a NFL team now days can turn around and get better pretty fast, KC is a perfect example, although they picked up a decent QB, but they have turned it around....

I wont give up on Freeman yet, he probably shouyldn't of even been playing last nite, let him learn the plays before throwing to the wolves........the season is pretty much over anyways now...


----------



## blhunter3

9manfan said:


> The only good thing about how bad they look, a NFL team now days can turn around and get better pretty fast, KC is a perfect example, although they picked up a decent QB, but they have turned it around....
> 
> I wont give up on Freeman yet, he probably shouyldn't of even been playing last nite, let him learn the plays before throwing to the wolves........the season is pretty much over anyways now...


They also have a solid quarterback and a great coach.


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing about how bad they look, a NFL team now days can turn around and get better pretty fast, KC is a perfect example, although they picked up a decent QB, but they have turned it around....
> 
> I wont give up on Freeman yet, he probably shouyldn't of even been playing last nite, let him learn the plays before throwing to the wolves........the season is pretty much over anyways now...
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a solid quarterback and a great coach.
Click to expand...

That's my point, they got both after a horrible year in 2012.......and have turned their team around..............


----------



## blhunter3

Anyone have an idea on who else will the Vikings sign at quarterback? I'm thinking maybe Jeff Garcia.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Gus Frerotte.....and Jeff George still think they can play.

HAHA


----------



## 9manfan

I believe the ex puker,seahawk, raider Flynn is looking for a job, hard to believe that the last game of the season when the pukers parked Rogers for fear of injury and Flynn played and lit up the score board , made him millions of dollars, for one fricking good game, atleast Cassel played a whole year for the Patriots before getting big bucks....


----------



## Gunny

Two words...

Michael Vick... eace:


----------



## Chuck Smith

too many tree huggers in MN to have Vick as a QB.....LOL

I know bad humor but hey we are a bad team.

I am still holding out for an 8-8 season.... :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Chuck Smith said:


> too many tree huggers in MN to have Vick as a QB.....LOL
> 
> I know bad humor but hey we are a bad team.
> 
> I am still holding out for an 8-8 season.... :beer:


Are you high? oke:

Seriously, now it sounds like Ponder is gonna start against the Pack. Hey what about Webb he hasn't had a start this year! Maybe they should hold open tryouts for the QB position, some clown off the street could probably do a better job! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## 9manfan

Bet we could trade for Clevelands QB, the fans are brutal down there towards him..........

My prediction is if the Vikes win only 3-4 games I would bet everyone from Spielman on down will be gone and the Wilf's will start over and try and have a quality team just in time for the new stadium......you have to draft the right players to stay consistent and obviously we havn't done a very good job of that.....


----------



## KEN W

Now we know how Cleveland,KC,and Jacksonville fans feel.They have been bad for a long time.KC is on the way back.Is their team better,or do they have the right coach in Andy Reed?

If they are cleaning house,might as well trade their best asset.....AP.The whole defensive line will need to be replaced.They need 2 new offensive guards.They need a knew QB.They need secondary help.And on and on and on.

Plus a different coaching staff.If all that happens they will be the new Jacksonville of the NFL.Unless they pick the RIGHT QB for a change.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I honestly think our drafts have been ok.....

Kahlil was the best lineman. He was great for a rookie last year. this year he is average at best. So why isn't he like he was last year?? Coaching??

Smith....good choice just injured now.

Rhodes....is a rookie but has been ok. yes he has gotten burnt and had some penalties....but he is a rookie and won't get the calls and is learning the elevated game of WR in this league.

Floyd.... Other than his fumble....he has been doing good again for a rookie. Not many DT do outstanding in a rookie season. It takes a couple years.

Patterson.... Well they drafted him on his athletic ability....he has shown that in returns. Now if he can do it at WR is yet to be seen.

Actually the LB (can't remember his name) from Penn State played ok against the Giants. maybe he will become something.

THEN THERE IS PONDER..... We all know where that is going.

So Speilman right now in my mind shouldn't be gone..... the rest.....get the movers ready for them.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I think they should try and trade Jared Allen, Kevin Williams and AP while they may still be able to get something for them. They are getting old and their production is starting to wane. I don't even know if other teams would give picks for them at this point. I'm sure AP would.

Frasier is a nice guy but he is no HC. The defense hasn't been decent since Tomlin left. The offense needs a competent QB to see if it's the system. They need to fire every coach, bring in someone like Cowher who can pick his own coaches and have some control over the roster. These players either do not have the talent or the attitude. It's like they don't even care anymore.

Spielman is OK but some of his decisions are questionable. Ponder and Patterson being 2 of them. He never should have reached for either of those guys when he could have gotten them later. They need to draft a QB every year until they find one that can play. Someone needs to stand up and be accountable for some of these decisions. I don't see anyone doing that right now.

If I owned this team I would blow it up.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ok... I was at that game last night. Just terrible. Other than watching Patterson show how athletic he is on the kick off and two drives by the offense. It was terrible to watch. Our defense could not stop anyone. Like we all said before.... they don't get a pass rush, they can't cover anyone. I will admit two passes that Rodgers threw he shouldn't have because there was coverage.....both TD passes to Nelson. The long one Greenway was right there but needed to turn around. (But my thing is why have a linebacker on Nelson??) The other Robinson (only time he was in position) was there he just needed to turn around. But again that is why Rodgers has an MVP trophy.

OUr offense had two drives....kind of. If there wasn't a stupid late hit penalty by the Packers DE we would have only had a field goal. The other drive was the one we got a field goal on. The rest of the points were garbage points with packers playing Prevent type defense. OUr offense has no imagination with only 2 WR going out on passes most of the time. Ponder couldn't hit anyone or read anything. There were a couple time people were wide open. But at the same time Ponder was getting rushed.

I could go on and on....but This week should have some firings.....but I am sure they won't.

Packers were a superior team with a depleted WR corp. Shows you what a good QB does for a team and a good coaching staff that can game plan.


----------



## 9manfan

I watched the first half and went to bed at halftime, couldn't take anymore of that crap, I was pushing for Ponder to have a great game, but this guy doesn't have it, plain and simple, he will never be on the roster next year, i don't think he's even a quality backup, 2-3 wins maybe this year........sad year for the Purple faithfull.......

I was thinking about you at the game Chuck, did you stay for the whole game? my brother has 2 season tickets, he sold them,no way he was going to watch that he said.....


----------



## Longshot




----------



## Chuck Smith

I stayed until about 5 mins left in the 4th quarter. then we got up and left and went back to the bus.


----------



## fieldgeneral

9manfan said:


> I watched the first half and went to bed at halftime, couldn't take anymore of that crap, I was pushing for Ponder to have a great game, but this guy doesn't have it, plain and simple, he will never be on the roster next year, i don't think he's even a quality backup, 2-3 wins maybe this year........sad year for the Purple faithfull.......
> 
> I was thinking about you at the game Chuck, did you stay for the whole game? my brother has 2 season tickets, he sold them,no way he was going to watch that he said.....


Agreed on all accounts!


----------



## 9manfan

I had a church meeting yesterday, after it was over I turned the truck radio on and the Vikes were up 10- 6 and I'm thinking wow, this is going to be an upset for us, before I got home which is only a couple miles we were down 20-10 and Im like WTF just happened, should of won this game( I thought Ponder played OK ), dang I dislike jerry Jones and the Cowfags......


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well in my mind it was coaching that lost this game.

First Quarter:
Third and 6 on the Dallas 7 yard line.....They give the ball to AP for a 2 yard gain. You need to pass the ball into the end zone! We kick a field goal.

Second Quarter:
4th and 1 on the Dallas 16 yard line....we go for it. KICK A FEILD GOAL!!!!

Fourth Quarter: Vikings get an INT on Dallas 41 yard line. We gain 5 yards in 3 plays....... Then they try to pull Dallas offsides (Im ok with that)....then they Punt. LOOK if they would have kicked a field goal in the second quarter!!!! Then you let walsh boot it from here because it would have put you up by 6 pts (if he would have made the PAT prior they would have been up by 7 pts)

Then the Vikings even after having the cowboys drive right down and score. They could have only needed a field goal to win!!! Even if they would have kicked the field goal in the second quarter. When they didn't get that I knew it was going to bite them in the butt.

COACHES NEED TO BE FIRED!!!!

But also at the end we don't have a QB that can throw the ball 50 yards down the field. Also on that final Hail Mary play.... WHY WASN'T PATTERSON ON THE FIELD. He is athletic and can jump. But yet we have 5 foot nothing Wright on the field. again.... COACHING!!!


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck, I was thinking the same thing on how Ponder couldn't get that throw in the endzone, atleast get it in the endzone so you have a chance.......

Yep, we need wholesale coaching changes, these guys are getting out coached every game......long long year....

GO WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fieldgeneral

I am 36 and watched the Vikes all my life. It doesn't get any worse than this, easy. Ponder finally played decent, AP was a force, but once again, our D couldn't get the job done. We are a bad team all accross the board, all 3 phases plus the staff. What can ya do? uke:


----------



## 9manfan

We need higher draft picks at this time, not wins......hard to get excited about a win when it's only the 2nd one of the year....only seen the last 8 min. of the game, so not sure how they looked I guess....


----------



## 870 XPRS

8 in a row and sneak into the playoffs......we're coming, we're coming.

Ok maybe not, but it was good to see the D-Line actually play decent.


----------



## 9manfan

Another very ugly game, Ponder at times looked OK, but at other times he just plain SUCKED, our defense needs a ton of players for next year..........................long long long year...........

What's really sad is if we had a somewhat decent record we would still be in contention for the playoffs, our divsion sucks this year also...

GO WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO WOLVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well I was lucky enough to listen to them on the radio for only one half...... the unlucky part was it was the second half uke: .

We need a defense, we need OL, we need a QB and IMO we need a whole new set of COACHES. the funny thing was listening to them on the radio and the announcers made some interesting comments....

1. They were questioning why wasn't Freeman even dressed? I mean they threw him to the wolves so to speak after being with the team for like 10 days. Yet he hasn't played a snap since then?? Hmmm..... Coaching??

2. They also kept commenting on how Ponder had a decent 1st half yet he didn't look good doing it. They stated he was still missing throws and making bad reads.

These were two homer type announcers (Paul Allen).... so when they start to question things you know it is bad.

Well all I care about is one more win..... THIS WEEK... HAHA.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Chuck Smith said:


> Well all I care about is one more win..... THIS WEEK... HAHA.


I'm with ya....get it this week and then I can focus on college hoops I guess.


----------



## Gunny

Who we playin' this week...?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Gunny......this is a hint...... uke: er's

HAHA

I have a buddy who is a huge uke: er's fan. He is worried about this week and thinks the Vikes will steam roll them. that is very interesting to hear. But we can only wait and see. Hopefully it will be better than watching the Giants game. I mean I hope the game is a good one to watch no matter who you want to win.


----------



## Gunny

The pukers...?

never heard of 'em... oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Sounds like the Vikes have completely given up on Freeman already, kinda wondered why we even signed him....another week with Ponder.... :roll: .....  ......

The Central Divison or whatever they call it now is wide open this year, no clearcut favorite with Mister Rodgers out...still think Detroit will end up on top....Go Wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fieldgeneral

uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## 9manfan

A fricking tie...........................One thing I did learn is the Pukers suck as bad as we do without Mister rogers.......


----------



## Chuck Smith

That shows you how pathetic our Defense it. A guy who has been cut by three teams this year can beat them. Our DEF line can't get a pass rush. Our Secondary other than Rhodes....was horrible.

Now I heard today that our offensive line got an A+ grade for run blocking and that they ran the same play just back and forth for Gerhart and they crushed them..... So should the coaches kept calling those plays??

The coaching staff needs to be gone IMO.

Ponder had an OK game. Lots of dropped balls but he did miss some targets and also can't step up into the pocket. I mean onetime Kahil got beat to the outside but yet pushed Matthews deep or out.....Ponder needs to recognize and step up into the pocket. I mean you teach lineman if you are going to get beat keep pushing your guy out to create a pocket.... He did and the QB doesn't step up. Anyway I hope this doesn't hurt us when we have the same number of losses as other teams and we get bumped down the draft chart.


----------

